# Strano messaggio ghostscript-esp

## LastHope

Ho ricompilato ghostscript-esp dopo aver aggiornato cups (questo perche' era l'unico package da ricompilare dato dal comando indicato al termine dell'emerge di cups).

Al termine dell'aggiornamento di ghostscript-esp mi compare:

```

 * Messages for package app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). Add "collision-protect" to FEATURES in

 * make.conf if you would like the merge to abort in cases like this. You

 * can use a command such as `portageq owners / <filename>` to identify

 * the installed package that owns a file. If portageq reports that only

 * one package owns a file then do NOT file a bug report. A bug report is

 * only useful if it identifies at least two or more packages that are

 * known to install the same file(s). If a collision occurs and you can

 * not explain where the file came from then you should simply ignore the

 * collision since there is not enough information to determine if a real

 * problem exists. Please do NOT file a bug report at

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which two packages

 * install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

 *      /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl

```

Al che:

```

dani_lap dani # portageq owners /  /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3

        /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

dani_lap dani # portageq owners /  /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl 

app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3

        /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl

dani_lap dani # 

```

OK, non ho altri pacchetti...ma perche' allora sarebbe in collisione? Non capisco proprio il senso...

----------

## bandreabis

E aggiungo: che fare se sono in collisione? Solo aprire un bug report?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # portageq owners / /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsdsp
> 
> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071114-r1
> ...

 

----------

## djinnZ

si, a meno che qualcuno dei devel non mi voglia smentire, la politica di gentoo è non avere mai file posseduti da più pacchetti. nel caso specifico dovrebbe essere arts a modificare il file opportunamente se c'è emul-linux installato.

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E aggiungo: che fare se sono in collisione? Solo aprire un bug report?

 

Problema risolto in app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E aggiungo: che fare se sono in collisione? Solo aprire un bug report? 
> 
> Problema risolto in app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071125.

 

Risynco subito!

Grazie.   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ma devo dare 

```
emerge -1 kde-base/arts 
```

  :Question: 

Che brutta cosa, ma quando sarà definitivamente eliminato arts?

EDIT2: no, niente emerge -1.

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ma devo dare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 kde-base/arts 
> ```
> ...

 

Se hai dei pacchetti KDE con la USE "arts" abilitata dovrebbe venire installato in automatico come dipendenza (basta il solito emerge -Duv world)

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Che brutta cosa, ma quando sarà definitivamente eliminato arts?

 

Con KDE4  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

No, niente ri-emerge (arts è già installato per kdelibs, kopete e k3b) .

Ho solo dovuto smascherare la versione 20071125 e dare il mio solito 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Non ha toccato arts ed ora  *Quote:*   

> portageq owners / /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsdsp
> 
> kde-base/arts-3.5.5
> 
>         /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsdsp
> ...

 

Missione compiuta. Yahoooo!

----------

